# Reversing cam on sat/nav ?



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

I collected today my 55 plate xtrail, after having the creature comforts of a 99 bmw540 I have to say I’m very impressed. The nav is far greater and the seats are much better. 

I am trying to find out if it is possible to fit a reversing camera to show on the nav screen. 

Also the bmw had all the wiring available to add in the extras just the components where missing.. is the Xtrail the same if I want to add something can I simply buy the part and plug it in?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

welcome mate - its nice to see unuvva brit on here - we are a bit scarce


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

im in guildford see your not that far away


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

nope - wudnt wanna walk it tho  there are a few around between here and london.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Knight said:


> im in guildford see your not that far away


I'm just up the A3. Must be the XT corridor. 

I think most makers use the same wiring looms in all models but reversing sensors are an add-on.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

flynn said:


> I'm just up the A3. Must be the XT corridor.
> 
> I think most makers use the same wiring looms in all models but reversing sensors are an add-on.


I think Knight woz asking about a reversing camera ! I am sure it is easy to wire it in. ( I have done it on my GT40) but whether the satnav has an external input I do not know, however there are sum good systems which use a small monitor built into a rear-view mirror. If you need any cabling - let me know :woowoo:


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

i`m going to need lots of cabling, i need to update my sat nav to TMC some how 
I also need to add a parrot and the reverse camera. i may be keeping you busy for some time can i have your email address.

*thanks for all the locals welcoming me onboard i recon im going to have a great time.
is there any uk forums for xtrail if not would anyone be upset if i started one...:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

a wot?

a parrot! - whoooooooosh! thats gone rite ova my heed? 
yu sure yu dont mean a carrot? - fitted on a stick in front of the grill?

not sure abart uk forums - but if yu need assistance - sumtimes it helps if yu got more than 4 users


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Parrot (Bluetooth device that allows you to receive calls while driving through the radio speakers) £200 fitted by Halfords. Nissan fit the same thing for £399.
From the 28th of this month its 3 - 9 points and up to £1000 pound fine for using a mobile in the car. i just got a ticket for sitting in aldershot parked at the side of the road in a space. Aparantly i was still in charge of the car cos i was behind the wheel.

I want to add the TMC to my satnav have you any idea how this is done.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Knight said:


> is there any uk forums for xtrail


Yes, there is. *X-TRAIL UK*


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I think Knight woz asking about a reversing camera !


I noticed that. 

I mentioned the sensors because although they are offered as an XT option there isn't a provision in the existing wiring loom. They're just an add-on.

Lots of cheap reversing camera systems on ebay but I'd be amazed if the existing sat-nav could be used as the screen. Car makers don't spend an extra 2p to include any upgrade facility unless they have to.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Knight said:


> Parrot (Bluetooth device that allows you to receive calls while driving through the radio speakers) £200 fitted by Halfords. Nissan fit the same thing for £399.


I have just fitted the Nokia ck-7w (bluetooth+ holder+charger) all for less than a ton, and it went in dead easy too (eventually). if yu want any advice on the nokia kit just shout - mite even pop over and help if yu want. (see my fred and link)


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, there is. *X-TRAIL UK*


ta Jalal - didnt find that one too (user) friendly. I prefer a forum where yu can just chat if yu want - not too serious - Yu mite a noticed wiv my spellin n stuff 
If yu want a shock - try landyzone  - its ok - i used to have a Hippoo (Freelander) before I saw the light.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> ta Jalal - didnt find that one too (user) friendly. I prefer a forum where yu can just chat if yu want - not too serious - Yu mite a noticed wiv my spellin n stuff
> If yu want a shock - try landyzone  - its ok - i used to have a Hippoo (Freelander) before I saw the light.


Yes, I have noticed your spelling does really stink. Do you make an effort to spell like that? (rhetorical)

Now that you mention "chat" I am sure this whole thread could have taken place via instant messenger or via private message... If you get my drift.

Take time to read this post. This thread so far is not of much value......


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Back to the original question.....


I know it does not hook up to the sat/nav but...
I have used this product since last December: 

Roadmaster USA - VR3 Back Up Camera System

http://www.vr-3.com/manuals/vrbcs300w4_eng.pdf


The kit in itself works good but I find it takes quite some tweeking around to find a good camera angle.

Also one MAJOR draw back is that, as most X-Trail users will agree (or find out), the rear hatch & window is a dirt magnet so the camera lens is always dirty and therefore rendered useless/blind


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Knight.
bearing in mind wot Valboo sed about the rear being dirty. 
What do you wish to achieve with this reversing camera?
Would reversing sensors be sufficient?
Are you prepared to mount the camera inside the car, so that the rear wash/wipe cleans the rear window?
Would you consider this type of system, which does not link in with the SatNav?










I have just cheked - it is £30! including parking sensors, camera and monitor! That has gotta be worth the risk, surely?


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

this looks a good idea but wondering now about the dirt aspect...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Knight said:


> this looks a good idea but wondering now about the dirt aspect...


easy peasy - put the camera inside the rear window - and the rear wiper cleans the glass.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Knight - just received my "West way news" - yippee  and i notice the Pathfinder has a rear parking camera as standard - it mite be worth yo while to go look - see where they put it. As the Pathfinder comes with Sat nav too, I wonder if it ties in with that? Be interesting to find out how it is actioned, coz it mite be suitable for the X-T.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm sure a little control box can be shoehorned in to the satnav on the x. It's just a case of finding the video signal input to the monitor and splicing in. The camera would be activated via the reversing light voltage. I'm gonna look into it one of these days!

My next project is to install some dedicated speakers for the sat nav. The relay click really annoys me. I've got a new head unit that has a 'mute-in' signal wire and can set the mute level. I'm gonna put the tweets in the a-pillars and site some small drivers where the tweets were.


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

*Rear View Camera Installation*

I've just bought a set of rear view mirror LCD monitor with camera similar to the one as shown in the attached picture. The camera is to be installed on the licence plate frame. I tried searching for pictures showing how to run the video cable from the camera all the way to the rear view mirror location but couldn't find any. Would anyone know where I can find information on how to open panels or remove carpet, etc to give way to the cable?
Thanks.


Ben


----------

